# Multiple faucets in house suddenly leaking



## emles (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi there,

We have suddenly developed 2 faucet leaks in the house at the exact same time.  one is the water purifier connected with the kitchen sink on the 2nd floor of the house and the other is the bathtub faucet on the 3rd floor.  They both began leaking the same day and their leaks have only continued to worsen over the last 5 days with the water drips coming out faster and faster each day.  While it is possible it is a coincidence that they both started the same day and are worsening at the same pace, it makes me wonder if there is a bigger underlying issue in the house?  Could it indicate a water pressure issue or something more serious?  Thanks for any ideas


----------



## joecaption (Jan 22, 2012)

City water? It's the pressure relief valve in the line.
Is it the hot water line, cold water, or both.
Hot water then somethings wrong in the thermostat and the waters getting to hot.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 22, 2012)

I would suspect that you are seeing the results of a increase in pressure, by code the water pressure in your home needs to be less than 80 psi.

High pressure is controlled by a Pressure Reducing Valve (PRV) when needed you may have one that has failed or, not have one installed and need one.

Additionally sometimes a closed system is created by a check valve or, PRV and measures to control thermal expansion from the water heater heating cold water must be used. These measures would include a thermal expansion tank or in some areas of the country Mid-Atlantic in particular relief valves are used. If you have one of these devices it may have failed.

Expansion from a run away water heater is very unusual as several safety devices would have had to fail mainly the Thermostat, ECO, and T&P Valve, also you would have probably noticed the extremely hot water.

In any case I would use a pressure gage to check the pressure and troubleshoot the problem if high pressure is noted.

The faucets will also need to be repaired with either a new cartridge or, new washers and seats depending on the brand and model faucets you have.


----------

